# Debo lives again!!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share how I spent 4 hrs of my day off yesterday. I been waiting for this for 4 yrs now, and after 4 hrs in the chair, I finally brought Debo back to life!! His spirit has lived on within me since the day I lost him, July 2, 2006, but now I know he'll always be with me!

So, I wanted to memorialize Debo in a way like no other. Thanks to Nisse (BittersweetEmbrace aka Annie), I have a sketch of Debo from when he was a pup and a young adult. While he did go way too soon, as just 25 mos old, he'll always remain in my heart and my soul. I loved that boy like the son I'll never have. He truly believed he was a human! And boy, did Debo love his mama!!

Well, I had this vision, and I knew what I wanted, and where I wanted it. But it seems like it took an eternity to find an artist good enough to let them put something permanent on my body. Well, after searching forever, I finally found someone right here in my town with the exact skill I was looking for. So, without further ado (sp?), here it is...

So, here's the original image used for this piece of art...









The sketch Jose did (and put on me)...









Stencil on.. time check 3:00pm









Dates on bottom









Filling in shading









A little bit more









And some more









More, still









After finishing touches (note the sketch and picture in the background)









And, today, after it's had some time to rest, with the ointment on it.









So, what do ya'll think? I love it, but wanted everyone's opinions on it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It came out perfect. I love it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Dave!! I'm still stoked about it... I'm very pleased with how it turned out, and will gladly go back to Jose for any other work I need done! I've got about 3 or 4 more pieces I want done, and I'll definitely be going to Jose for more work.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's awesome, i friggin' love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

wow what a great job, i am too scared to get something like that just coz i have seen horrible fail jobs of real life pictures.

Love it LP!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Megan and MissAPBT (sorry, idk know your name, lol).


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks freaking awesome!!! I've been trying to decide what to do for my Spike as well. Really turned out great!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy Smokes Bev that is one awsome piece of artwork. I don't like it ...I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It turned out beautiful. Very very nice.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> That looks freaking awesome!!! I've been trying to decide what to do for my Spike as well. Really turned out great!


Thanks Ryan! Like I said, it took 4 yrs to find someone with the quality skills to do it, so I definitely didn't rush into it.



MY MIKADO said:


> Holy Smokes Bev that is one awsome piece of artwork. I don't like it ...I LOVE IT!!!!


Thanks so much Sharon! I love it too! Thought it'd be cool to document the process as we went along from start to finish. I was gonna do a video, but that would've taken too long, lol. But, I'm totally pleased with it, and I don't think I could've asked for a better artist. He didn't want me to go, lol.. He said I'm one of the easiest customers he's worked on, and wanted to do much more to it, but I had to feed my kids, so we had to go, lol. I wasn't in a rush, but I knew what I wanted, and when he was finished, I was in tears b/c it was so much like the actual picture! I showed the breeder I got Debo from today on yahoo, and she loved it! I've got plans later down the road to get one of Onyx too, on the other leg. Plus a few others I've already got drawn up.. so Jose will be seeing a lot of me, lol!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! That is one beautiful tattoo! They did a great job! Now comes the itching,but it'll be well worth it!
Did it hurt to get one on your leg?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a great way to remember him! You just gave me the perfect gift idea for my husband for Christmas or his birthday!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW that is FY LOL I'd go to east tenn for some work like that!!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

It's gorgeous! congratulations. Debo will def be with you forever now


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Wow! That is one beautiful tattoo! They did a great job! Now comes the itching,but it'll be well worth it!
> Did it hurt to get one on your leg?


No, it didn't hurt at all, lol. Actually, I discovered I'm ticklish on my legs while he was doing it! Nice way to discover something like that.

Thanks to everyone for your comments. Carrie, this would definitely be an excellent gift to your husband in remembrance of Brutus!

If anyone decides to come this way for some work, PM me and I'll give you the contact info so you know where to go and who to ask for.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, nice work!!

I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It's like he took the picture & pasted it to your leg. The artist did a really nice job!

Like your starry socks btw


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Like I said on FB.. I absolutely LOVE it!! I'm currently on the lookout for an artist near me to do a peice on me of my Oden... Never had a tat, so I figure my first will be one that has alot of meaning for me...

That is one awesome tat!! one of the best I've seen!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G mah, I am LOVIN that, it looks awesome, gawd what a great tribute to a great dog, the guy did a great job on the portrait, I am so very happy for you mah, it looks awesome


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow amazing!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

portrait came out pretty good.

i don't mean to be rude or come off in a negative way, but i'm just curious. is there a reason handsome was spelled 'hansum' for the tattoo? no one else brought it up in this thread and i'm just wondering if that was intentional (a nickname, a last name, or something). if not, i'd tell that guy i don't owe him a dime and i probably wouldn't recommend him. :\


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> portrait came out pretty good.
> 
> i don't mean to be rude or come off in a negative way, but i'm just curious. *is there a reason handsome was spelled 'hansum' for the tattoo?* no one else brought it up in this thread and i'm just wondering if that was intentional (a nickname, a last name, or something). if not, i'd tell that guy i don't owe him a dime and i probably wouldn't recommend him. :\


:hammer: :hammer: Okay I guess I didn't mention this in the OP of this thread, but yes, it's spelled HANSUM because it was his nick name. I didn't get Debo put on there because I only called him Debo during training sessions. In the show ring, I would say "Who's mama's Hansum Man?" and he'd perk right up and prance with all his might.

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I'm thoroughly pleased with it. If I had seen the man didn't have the skills I was looking for, I'd still be searching for an artist. I will definitely go back for more work when I need/want it, as long as I'm in the area.

Candra, thanks.. there are skulls w/crowns on em too, lol. They're Joe Boxer socks, got em at K-Mart over the summer.

Tye, thank you so much for your compliments! Debo was a great dog, and the son I'll never have. I do plan to get Onyx on the other leg soon. As well as Aiyana's and Trinity's names and designs done as well. Jose will be seeing a lot more of me, lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I cannot wait to se Onyx on the other leg is gonna be awesome  It is a good piece of work, and I can't wait to see the girls pieces either, hahah tattd chicks are HAWT!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome tat! Looks great! I'm glad you were able to get Debo tatted, since it means so much to you!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> I cannot wait to se Onyx on the other leg is gonna be awesome  It is a good piece of work, and I can't wait to see the girls pieces either, hahah tattd chicks are HAWT!!


Aww! I can't wait to get it done either mah!! I already see it in my head, so I know if I go to Jose and tell him what I'm thinkin of he can draw it up for me. And I already got Aiyana and Trinity's tatt's drawn up too!



jayandlacy said:


> Awesome tat! Looks great! I'm glad you were able to get Debo tatted, since it means so much to you!


Thanks! Yes, Debo meant the world to me and so did Onyx. I can't wait to go back and get some more work done. This tat of Debo makes #5 for me, and my biggest and most expensive one yet, lol!

:woof: :woof: :woof: <---- That's me doing the happy dance b/c I'm so ecstatic over my new piece!! Lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great! Awesome piece of art


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG it's absolutely beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.  But that is a great tattoo.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's amazingly accurate. I love it!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh Bev, Debo has got to smiling down upon you now!!! Absolutely gorgeous We all give some sweat, blood and tears for our pups, but you just did it in another more memorable way. Kind of feels like your at peace now I'll bet Hope so


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looks great! Awesome piece of art


Thanks Holly! I know you were the first one to see it on FB, and to comment. I appreciate it so much!



Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG it's absolutely beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.  But that is a great tattoo.


Megan... he passed away 4 yrs ago, and I've been waiting that long to find the right artist to do the work, and I finally did!! Thank you so much for your compliment.



EckoMac said:


> It's amazingly accurate. I love it!


Thanks, Ecko!! Like I told Jose (the guy who did the work), if it was any less than what I was looking for, he wouldn't have been allowed to touch me, lol.



Saint Francis said:


> Oh Bev, Debo has got to smiling down upon you now!!! Absolutely gorgeous We all give some sweat, blood and tears for our pups, but you just did it in another more memorable way. Kind of feels like your at peace now I'll bet Hope so


Christian... I know he is! I'm still working on that shadow box for him, but yes, the pix I have of him, the sketch that Jose autographed for me, and pix of this tatt are going in it, along with his ped/reg papers, ribbons he won and his old id tags. Yes, it does feel like I'm at peace now, and I know for sure he's by my side everyday now!!

Strangely enough, this morning when I went to put the ointment on it, I found a dog hair on my leg, the color Debo's was, and I've not been around any animals in months, and none of my friends have pets, so explain that one!? I definitely know Debo's here with me now!!

Thank you everyone for looking at the pix, and for all your kind comments on the work! I'll be sure to post again when I get my other leg done with Onyx (in my avatar) on it. Can't wait!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Suzanne!! I do too! It's going thru the ugly stage right now.. shedding all the dead skin, peeling like a sunburn, lol. But it'll look that much better when it's done!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow freaking amazing!!!! i am gonna come visit you and have him do my tat! this is really great i absolutly LOVE it!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aireal said:


> wow freaking amazing!!!! i am gonna come visit you and have him do my tat! this is really great i absolutly LOVE it!


C'mon up Chiquita! I was born in Fl (shhh, don't tell nobody, I'm posing as a Texan, and a Tennesseean by proxy), so it's always nice to have a fellow Floridian around! I'll take you right there to see Jose! He was wonderful, very light handed, and he stopped to take breaks b/c he needed a smoke, lol. He's very meticulous when it comes to details, and I'm thankful for that! He did an excellent job, and I'm proud to wear this till I go to my grave! It was worth the cost, trust me!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh no doubt that is some amzing art work right there, need to start saving now to come visit ya'll lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know if I missed this thread before or what? Anywho, nice work, that came out very nice! It's not always easy to find an artist that you really like and does great work, I feel ya there.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aireal said:


> oh no doubt that is some amzing art work right there, need to start saving now to come visit ya'll lol


Yeah, I'm really proud of the work. I even got a copy of the sketch the guy did and he autographed it for me. Said he'd never done that before. I told him I just wanted his autograph so when he made it big and was on t.v., I could say "I knew him before he became famous!" He laughed, shook my hand and thanked me for allowing him to work on me.



DMTWI said:


> I don't know if I missed this thread before or what? Anywho, nice work, that came out very nice! It's not always easy to find an artist that you really like and does great work, I feel ya there.


Dave, I had this done before you were a member here, so yeah, you probably missed it, lol. You're right, it's definitely not easy to find an artist of this quality.


----------

